# My puppy's origins(WGR/DDR/CZECH)?



## darielben (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum, but I've been reading a lot and getting tons of info from here for quite some time now. 

I just got a GSD puppy about two months ago. I am extremely happy with him and he turned out to be EXACTLY what I wanted in a GSD- High prey/ball/toy drive, loves to tug. He listens really well and DOES have an off switch. He doesn't seem to be very handler sensitive and bounces back from any negative situation really quickly. A lot of people have also told me he is one of the friendliest GSD pups they've met, but then again he's only 4 months old. 

Anyway main reason I'm posting is to see if anyone that has more knowledge than me can tell me a little bit about my pup's pedigree. Mostly as far as bloodlines go. I'm not sure if he is mostly West working lines, DDR or Czech? Although I'm starting to think hes not DDR. 

Was also wondering what WGR stands for? I'm assuming it pertains to West Germans but not quite sure how this differs from WGWL?

Anyway here are my pup's Sire and Dam Pedigrees

Sire-
Dasko Canine Extreme

Mom's Sire and Dam
Drago vom Malwa

Fee vom Irrbuhl

Finally, Here is my pup, Django


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yes you are right .
you do have exactly what your topic line asked about . You do have DDR and West German working and Czech dogs.
Nice pup ! Nice pedigree .

I would feed the pup just a little bit more .


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Dasko is West German Working lines on top - with a bit of Czech, and pretty much all Czech on the bottom....


Fee is WGWL - Drago is mostly West German - but line bred on Lord via Manto which is DDR.....

I know Bobby who owned Toto - and he was a pretty tough dog!!! He bred Coffee and then Drago....



Lee


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Handsome dog!


----------



## darielben (Jun 13, 2015)

carmspack said:


> yes you are right .
> you do have exactly what your topic line asked about . You do have DDR and West German working and Czech dogs.
> Nice pup ! Nice pedigree .
> 
> I would feed the pup just a little bit more .


Thanks for the reply! Yeah we've been feeding him about an extra cup of recommended amount. I guess his metabolism is just super fast.


----------



## darielben (Jun 13, 2015)

wolfstraum said:


> Dasko is West German Working lines on top - with a bit of Czech, and pretty much all Czech on the bottom....
> 
> 
> Fee is WGWL - Drago is mostly West German - but line bred on Lord via Manto which is DDR.....
> ...


Thanks wolfstraum- this response is exactly what i was looking for. Cool to hear you know Bobby and his dogs. I haven't met him but the breeder I got my pup from seems to be REALLY good friends with him


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for your post, because Bobby called last week and I forgot to return the call until I read this thread....Anyway, I agree with the above posters about quality of breeding. I would strongly emphasize to set good strong boundaries with pup in terms of position and engagement in family pack while pup is developing. Otherwise, the pup has genetics to be very fun and strong dog for you and your family.Good Luck!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

What a beautiful face. He is very handsome. Love to see pictures as he grows.


----------

